# Kobe Bryant?



## UKfan4Life

As everyone knows, Kobes contract with the Lakers is up in the 2004-2005 season. Kobe is a really good friend of Jerry West so do you think he would want to come to the Grizzlies? Would you want him to? If so, why? If not, why?


----------



## Bball_Doctor

Only if Kobe wants his "own" team but I think he knows he is very well on his way of doing that. I think Shaq will retire very soon as he has nothing prove only getting more money. I think after he wins his fourth he actually. He will go out doing something that MJ has not done and that says a lot. Kind of like MJ after he won his first 3peat but ofcourse that had other issues as well but I remember reading somewhere in which he said that was something neither Bird, Magic or Isiah had done so it was a reason to leave for lack of challenges. I do not beleive that the competitive fire that burned in MJ burns in Shaq.


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>Ukfan4Life</b>!
> As everyone knows, Kobes contract with the Lakers is up in the 2004-2005 season. Kobe is a really good friend of Jerry West so do you think he would want to come to the Grizzlies? Would you want him to? If so, why? If not, why?


You would have to be crazy to not want Kobe, but then again, Kobe would have to be crazy to want to be a Grizzlie. Memphis is one of the least desirable places to come in the NBA. Memphis is a small town that is not beautiful like LA is. We will pay him the same money, and we might win, but he knows that to win titles he has to go on the best team.


----------



## UKfan4Life

I never said I didn't want Kobe to play for the Grizz. I want him to.

But just because Memphis isn't exactly a very good team right now, think about it. By the time his contract would be over with Lakers, Memphis will probably be a very good team. But the team isn't the reason Kobe would come to the Grizzlies, it would be Jerry West. Kobe admires West in almost every possible way.


----------



## tenkev

No way would Kobe want to come to Memphis. Its the smallest market in the NBA and Kobe is the most marketable player in the NBA. He knows better (or atleast his agents do).


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>Ukfan4Life</b>!
> I never said I didn't want Kobe to play for the Grizz. I want him to.
> 
> But just because Memphis isn't exactly a very good team right now, think about it. By the time his contract would be over with Lakers, Memphis will probably be a very good team. But the team isn't the reason Kobe would come to the Grizzlies, it would be Jerry West. Kobe admires West in almost every possible way.


Not only what Tenkev said, but at this point in his career Kobe will have everything going for him. He will have titles, scoring titles, and maybe a MVP or two. He has the world on his shoulders. Maybe now he is just looking for someplace close to home where he can settle down for the rest of his career. Like in Philadelphia. Sure you can make a case for Memphis being good, but then again you could make a case for any team being good. If Memphis is even the best team though, and the 5th best team gets Bryant, then the 5th best team will suddenly be better. It is not like he is best friends with West either. And again, who in their right mind wants to be in Memphis instead of Orlando, Miami, LA or the big markets like New York, New Jersey, Philly, Chicago?


----------



## Chef

Read this:

http://www.dailynews.com/Stories/0,1413,200~20955~1338259,00.html#

*Bryant confirmed Saturday he will exercise his right to terminate his contract in the summer of 2004, making him a free agent a year early*


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>Chef</b>!
> Read this:
> 
> http://www.dailynews.com/Stories/0,1413,200~20955~1338259,00.html#
> 
> *Bryant confirmed Saturday he will exercise his right to terminate his contract in the summer of 2004, making him a free agent a year early*


Still, who says he is coming to hicktown USA?


----------



## UKfan4Life

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Still, who says he is coming to hicktown USA?


Honestly, you keep complaining and complaining about Memphis. I think most people from Memphis would agree with me that Memphis is not a hicktown. Very few hicks here at all, unless you go to Waffle House because everybody at Wafflehouse is a hick, but then again,Waffle Houses are all around America. You're always complaining about how Memphis sucks at lunc or something and how Detroit is awesome. You're always complaing about how up north Hockey and Basketball are the most popular sports while down south its all about football and basketball. Sorry, we can't help it. Its the way we are and if you have a problem, go protest to the government.

*Sorry I've had a bad day and I'm really ticked off, don't take anything I say too seriously.

Why would anyone like Kobe want to come here? Its not like Memphis is much of a rural place, but not much of an urban area either. Its more suburban but Kobe would want to come here because of Jerry West.


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>Ukfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Honestly, you keep complaining and complaining about Memphis. I think most people from Memphis would agree with me that Memphis is not a hicktown. Very few hicks here at all, unless you go to Waffle House because everybody at Wafflehouse is a hick, but then again,Waffle Houses are all around America. You're always complaining about how Memphis sucks at lunc or something and how Detroit is awesome. You're always complaing about how up north Hockey and Basketball are the most popular sports while down south its all about football and basketball. Sorry, we can't help it. Its the way we are and if you have a problem, go protest to the government.


Yeah, Memphis is a hick town. There is a reason to complain. Not many people want to move to Memphis. You would be as pissed as I am if you loved hockey your whole life, but everytime you ask someone if they saw the Stanley Cup they ask what the hell is it. Maybe in your neighborhood there aren't many ********, but rural Memphis is full of them. Protest to the government? WTF? That wasn't even clever or funny?


----------



## UKfan4Life

Well since you have so many problems with Memphis, complain your problems to the government, maybe they'll do something about it...only not. Just because I'm part of Memphis isn't the reason I hate hockey. I've tried to intrest myself in that sport, but I can't. I can easily see why people like it, it just doesn't appeal to me. Not many people want to move to Memphis huh? Ok, yet this is why Elvis moved here, the Fed Ex world headquarters is located here (right by my house in fact  ) and I guess thats why Penny Hardaway has a vacation house here too right? I guess thats also why Memphis has such things as musicfest that attracts people here and I guess thats why Memphis is known as the city of the Blues or something like that. I've lived in Memphis my whole life and while I've seen hicks, there ain't many. I'm sorry its not the north, but we can't help it.

Oh, and Memphis is a hicktown, yet the city of Memphis is 55% black? Tell me how Memphis is a hicktown. Just because its part of the south doesn't automatically make it a hicktown. That can be considered stereotyping you know.

*And about your signature: you missed the whole message of that quote.


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>Ukfan4Life</b>!
> Well since you have so many problems with Memphis, complain your problems to the government. Just because I'm part of Memphis isn't the reason I hate hockey. I've tried to intrest myself in that sport, but I can't. I can easily see why people like it, it just doesn't appeal to me. Not many people want to move to Memphis huh? Ok, yet this is why Elvis moved here, the Fed Ex world headquarters is located here (right by my house in fact  ) and I guess thats why Penny Hardaway has a vacation house here too right? I guess thats also why Memphis has such things as musicfest that attracts people here and I guess thats why Memphis is known as the city of the Blues or something like that. I've lived in Memphis my whole life and while I've seen hicks, there ain't many. I'm sorry its not the north, we can't help it.


Hmm........ I just don't know where to start on this post. Ok, Penny Hardaway has a summer home here because he grew up in freakin' Memphis. I said move to, not move back. Elvis was from Mississippi which doesn't really count. (When I said Memphis that also includes all midsouth areas :yes: ) Fed-Ex is here because Fred Smith lives here. You don't think that other cities have big buisinesses? Detroit has Ford and GM, but you don't here me bragging. Musicfest attracts people, none of them stay though. What is your point? Like no other city has concerts? Memphis is probably the 45th best city entertainment wise. Besides, half the people come to musicfest for the drugs. I fail to see your point here on why people move or want to move here.


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>Ukfan4Life</b>!
> Oh, and Memphis is a hicktown, yet the city of Memphis is 55% black? Tell me how Memphis is a hicktown. Just because its part of the south doesn't automatically make it a hicktown. That can be considered stereotyping you know.


Stereotyping? You just did that yourself. Can a black not be a hick? And you know what I mean, rural Memphis. The burbs. Of course downtown is 55% black. In most cities it is.


----------



## spartanfan2003

Really, I am sorry, but you can't say anything in your defense until you have lived and seen the differences between Memphis and Detroit, NY, Boston, Annapolis, etc.


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>Ukfan4Life</b>!
> 
> *And about your signature: you missed the whole message of that quote.


How so?


----------



## UKfan4Life

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Stereotyping? You just did that yourself. Can a black not be a hick? And you know what I mean, rural Memphis. The burbs. Of course downtown is 55% black. In most cities it is.


Yeah, yeah. Maybe its just because I've only travelled through certain parts of Memphis my whole life but I've seen VERY few rural areas. 

Why did I say stereotyping? Because thats what you're doing. Just because Memphis is in the south doesn't make it a hicktown. You're assuming Memphis is a hicktown because its in the south. If you want to go to a hicktown, go to Bama or Paducah Kentucky (since Paducah is the biggesr hicktown I've ever been in) so you can back your stuff up at least instead of calling it a hicktown because hockey isn't big down here and because its in the south.


----------



## tenkev

Yeah, Memphis sucks. I bet we might have the dumbest population of any major city in the nation.


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>Ukfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah. Maybe its just because I've only travelled through certain parts of Memphis my whole life but I've seen VERY few rural areas.
> 
> Why did I say stereotyping? Because thats what you're doing. Just because Memphis is in the south doesn't make it a hicktown. You're assuming Memphis is a hicktown because its in the south. If you want to go to a hicktown, go to Bama or Paducah Kentucky (since Paducah is the biggesr hicktown I've ever been in) so you can back your stuff up at least instead of calling it a hicktown because hockey isn't big down here and because its in the south.


Just because there are bigger hicktowns doesn't nessicarily mean that Memphis still can't be one.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Oh, and there are rural areas surrounding every state in the U.S., in a manner of speaking.

The assumption of Memphis being a hicktown would have been true about 30 years ago, not anymore.

As my dad told me in 6th grade: Anyone that thinks Memphis is a hicktown right now doesn't know what they're talking about.

Guess you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>Ukfan4Life</b>!
> Oh, and there are rural areas surrounding every state in the U.S., in a manner of speaking.
> 
> The assumption of Memphis being a hicktown would have been true about 30 years ago, not anymore.
> 
> As my dad told me in 6th grade: Anyone that thinks Memphis is a hicktown right now doesn't know what they're talking about.
> 
> Guess you don't know what you're talking about.


No offense, but what makes you dad God? And how can you remember every word he said when it was back in the sixth grade?


----------



## UKfan4Life

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> No offense, but what makes you dad God? And how can you remember every word he said when it was back in the sixth grade?


Its not like I remember everything back in 6th grade, but that was after me and Jack and our families coming back from dinner downtown and Jack, being from New Orleans, was having almost the exact same argument you and I are having. I don't like Memphis too much either, trust me, but its not a hicktown.

Why do I trust my dads word? Well I'd rather listen to a lawyer whos been through college and has lived here for 18 years rather than you. I'm using that quote as a support for the topic, as our english teacher would say right? :laugh: 

Oh and back on Kobe, he would come here (if he did) because Jerry West is his ALL TIME HERO. And you said who'd want to come to Memphis? Memphis may not be a big NBA market, yet basketball legend Jerry West moved all the way from West Virginia to here.


Haha and why are you switching avatars constantly? DUDE YOUR A MICHIGAN STATE FAN!!! NOT WESTERN KENTUCKY FAN!!! :laugh:


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>Ukfan4Life</b>!
> as our english teacher would say right? :laugh:


Sad, but true



> Oh and back on Kobe, he would come here (if he did) because Jerry West is his ALL TIME HERO. And you said who'd want to come to Memphis? Memphis may not be a big NBA market, yet basketball legend Jerry West moved all the way from West Virginia to here.


He moved from LA. No way does he still live in WV. And he is getting paid like 50 something million. And he isn't enough to bring in Kobe IMO. And how is my sig wrong?


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>Ukfan4Life</b>!
> Haha and why are you switching avatars constantly? DUDE YOUR A MICHIGAN STATE FAN!!! NOT WESTERN KENTUCKY FAN!!! :laugh:


How do you know that I am not a Middle Tennessee fan? Haha, just trying them all out.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Camara is saying its going to be hard for HIM to get into the NBA, for him alone. Any player would get treated like rock stars at Kentucky...if you're good enough to be on the team.

I'll bring the magazine tommorrow if I can find it, but on my spring break flight to Colorado, there was a magazine with Jerry West on the cover. I read it and he had other choices rather than being president of the Memphis Grizzlies. His choice was this: "Get me Memphis!". And yes, thats a direct quote.


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>Ukfan4Life</b>!
> Camara is saying its going to be hard for HIM to get into the NBA, for him alone. Any player would get treated like rock stars at Kentucky...if you're good enough to be on the team.
> 
> I'll bring the magazine tommorrow if I can find it, but on my spring break flight to Colorado, there was a magazine with Jerry West on the cover. I read it and he had other choices rather than being president of the Memphis Grizzlies. His choice was this: "Get me Memphis!". And yes, thats a direct quote.


Interesting. :yes:


----------



## UKfan4Life

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> How do you know that I am not a Middle Tennessee fan?


Lmao. :laugh: Oh that was too good.


----------



## bdachakeya

Spartanfan, where are you from? If you're from Detroit, you're not representing much. I've been to that city on several occasions and came away very unimpressed. The city was a big filth to me. I mean, it's larger than Memphis but it looked abandoned and very rundowned. I don't know, maybe it's a midwest thing, but I've never heard people talking about breaking their necks to move to Detroit or can't wait to visit there. Ten to fifteen years ago, inner city Detroit was one of the most populated cities in this country with an estimated 3 to 4 million people, but now that has dwindled to 900 thousand. Where has all the people gone to, certainly not to the suburbs because metro Detroit has dwindle in size also. So before you try to down one's city, do a little of exploring and research about your own, that's if you even live there. And believe me, the Motown years has long faded away, so there's really no reason for aspiring people to want reside in the city aka "Mississippi North."


----------



## Marcus13

*ya'll crazy?*

Kobe aint going nowhere, he staying in L.A. no way he is leaving that champiobship team!


----------



## UKfan4Life

*Re: ya'll crazy?*



> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> Kobe aint going nowhere, he staying in L.A. no way he is leaving that champiobship team!


Yeah, but Kobe also might want to be on a team that his all time hero is president of.


----------



## philipm27

Spartan, FedEx is here because Fred Smith is FROM Memphis--He went to MUS, by the way. AutoZone is here because Pitt Hyde is from Memphis--Pitt Hyde is on the board at MUS, he may have gone there as well. The head of Southeastern Asset Management, which employs one of the minority owners of the Grizzlies, Staley Cates (who ALSO attended MUS) is located here in Memphis, even though the founder of the company is from Florida. Southeastern Asset Management is one of the Top 25 mutual fund companies in the nation, just so you know.

Music Fest brings people from all over, from all walks of life and musical tastes (from blues, to jazz, to rock, to alternative) to Memphis. There are a lot of things about Memphis that are good, and there are a lot of things about Memphis that are bad, but to classify Memphis as just a hick town is derogatory and just plain wrong.

BBQ Fest is actually called the INTERNATIONAL Barbecue Cooking Contest, so Memphis may not be Detroit, but it is NOT a hick town.


Memphis is not a hicktown, and if it were, why would you apply to CBHS and come here if you thought so lowly of the city?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>Rupp</b>!
> As everyone knows, Kobes contract with the Lakers is up in the 2004-2005 season. Kobe is a really good friend of Jerry West so do you think he would want to come to the Grizzlies? Would you want him to? If so, why? If not, why?


With his attitude don't you think he and Pau would clash, after all it's Pau's team atm.


----------



## philipm27

No, because Pau is not that vocal a leader, anyway. But just for the record, I dont see Kobe leaving LA. They can pay him the most, and as long as the team makes some moves to get some young, fresh talent on the team in an attempt to build for the future, I really dont see Kobe leaving LA.


----------



## hOnDo

In all seriousness, I could see Kobe becoming a Grizz'.

Just think about it, I'm sure Kobe has proven everything that he wants to, winning rings, etc...EXCEPT leading his own team and winning without Shaq.

Memphis would give him the perfect opportunity to do just that, and he would be able to play under a man he loves.

I was also thinkin that Kobe might just want a challenge. He might think he is so good that he can turn the franchise around and make Memphis a desireable place to play. 

Just like Jordan made the Wizards sell out 82 straight games, Kobe could do the same in Memphis.


----------



## philipm27

What kind of challenge would that be, to be on a sorry team, a team that he would have decimated by coming there just to have "his" own team??


No way Kobe is coming to Memphis.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

> Originally posted by <b>philipm27</b>!
> What kind of challenge would that be, to be on a sorry team, a team that he would have decimated by coming there just to have "his" own team??
> 
> 
> No way Kobe is coming to Memphis.


Well shaqs going downhill anyways, and the Lakers have no trade bait except Kobe.


----------



## Cris

WHY IN GODS NAME WOULD #8 LEAVE LA TO COME TO MEM....
SO WHAT HE JERRY WEST IS THERE, MR. CLUTCH WAS ALSO A LAKER IF YOU CAN REMEMBER, HE HAS SAID HE WANTS TO STAY IN LA AND I THINK EVEN A BUMB ON A STREET KNOWS WHY, THERE IS NO ISSUSE ABOUT THIS, I MEAN HIS CONTRACT DOSENT GO BAD FOR SOMETIME AND IM SURE HE WILL TAKE A LOOK AT CONTACT EXTENTION B4 HIS DAYS ARE OUT
WHY IN GODS NAME WOULD #8 LEAVE LA TO COME TO MEM.... 
GIVE IT UP IT WONT HAPPEN


----------



## Lope31

I would like to have Kobe go to Memphis because one of my friends loves Gasol...


----------



## jokeaward

Kobe has three rings, no MVPs. If he scores like 35 a night for Memphis how can he not win one?

Shaq and his huge frame might be headed for a slide.

The Grizzlies can get Kobe for mega-bucks and not be too decimated, especially with West's skill. Oh, and Jerry West is there in case you didn't know. They'll probably be alright if they have a good player at each position.

Wasn't Jordan starting from near scratch at about his mid-20s with a GM who turned out to be pretty good?


----------



## Blau

I rather not have kobe with the memphis at all. He won't and cannot be a leader on this team he will jack up 30 to 36 shots a night, and try to do too much. Look at the begining of last season and he was dealing with vets.

Say what you want but Kobe is nothing without Shaq, and will never be! Just like Penny!


----------



## UKfan4Life

> Originally posted by <b>longlivelal</b>!
> WHY IN GODS NAME WOULD #8 LEAVE LA TO COME TO MEM....
> SO WHAT HE JERRY WEST IS THERE, MR. CLUTCH WAS ALSO A LAKER IF YOU CAN REMEMBER, HE HAS SAID HE WANTS TO STAY IN LA AND I THINK EVEN A BUMB ON A STREET KNOWS WHY, THERE IS NO ISSUSE ABOUT THIS, I MEAN HIS CONTRACT DOSENT GO BAD FOR SOMETIME AND IM SURE HE WILL TAKE A LOOK AT CONTACT EXTENTION B4 HIS DAYS ARE OUT
> WHY IN GODS NAME WOULD #8 LEAVE LA TO COME TO MEM....
> GIVE IT UP IT WONT HAPPEN


I'll tell you exactly why Kobe would "IN GODS NAME WOULD LEAVE LA TO COME TO MEMPHIS".

This is one of the reasons:



> Say what you want but Kobe is nothing without Shaq, and will never be! Just like Penny!


Kobe has got 3 rings, he's got nothing left to prove except that he can play without Shaq. He also worships Jerry West. West made the trade to get him to LA and also taught Kobe (helped, rather) on how to play in the NBA. Kobe wants to be around West.

But the funny thing is about people who say Kobe is nothing without Shaq, is that there's no way they can know that, and they always seem to ignore the time when Shaq was out this past season and Kobe averaged something like 40 points while Shaq had to be on the bench.


----------



## Blau

Shaq didn't play until December and the Lakers sucked. They couldn't beat the Sixers.

Kobe went on that 40 point tear after Shaq came back into the lineup. Plus the Lakers were no where near the .500 mark till 2 months after Shaq came back in the lineup.


----------



## jokeaward

HERE'S AN IDEA: Byron Scott's contract expires after next season. Kidd and Scott aren't mortal enemies, but they have some clashes and Eddie Jordan is gone.Hubie Brown is a good coach, but replaceable (and pretty old). 

Memphis should hire Scott. Kobe wants to play for Scott and Jerry West. And there's the things UKFan said.

Bingo.


----------



## Dakota

Hey like they all say !!!!!!!!

" If the glove don't fit...........your full of shi$"



haha......Kobe's innocent though......I do think interestingly enough that his shoe deal with Nike will actually benefit from this incedent


----------



## Dakota

That was horribly off subject. Sooooo........................... Kobe is a great fit in Memphis.


----------



## grizzoistight

People that say Kobe is like Penny dont know basketball at all..

Kobe has won tons of games in the playoffs when shaq fouls out

Kobe has been held back becuz he has to defer to shaq.. plus he cant ever get out and fast break becuz the lakers have no young talent..

Kobe in 2 or 3 years at memphis would lead them to the promise land


----------



## UKfan4Life

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> People that say Kobe is like Penny dont know basketball at all..
> 
> Kobe has won tons of games in the playoffs when shaq fouls out
> 
> Kobe has been held back becuz he has to defer to shaq.. plus he cant ever get out and fast break becuz the lakers have no young talent..
> 
> Kobe in 2 or 3 years at memphis would lead them to the promise land


Agreed.


----------

